# rotary upgrade



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

i've been using a silverline silverstorm for a number of years now. it's a good enough unit, has all the right features ect but it be worth my while upgrading it to a more expensive unit eg makita or metabo (?). there's certainly nothing wrong with the silverline (if it aint broke don't fix it) but i don't know if the more expensive unit offer anything else? the silverline is heavy but i'm lead to believe they all are. TIA


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.onlinepowertools.co.uk/p...gle+Shopping&gclid=CIHgyay4p7oCFVMdtAodJGsANg


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

looks much the same as my silverline except the lock on switch. what does that offer me over my silverline? why would i want to upgrade to that?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

its lighter by far,better machine,better looking,quieter and why did you put up a thread asking/saying about a new machine then


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks. you posted just a link without any explanation. curious to know, what makes it better?


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> its lighter by far,better machine,better looking,quieter and why did you put up a thread asking/saying about a new machine then


just seen, it's about a third lighter which is good and also good if it's quieter.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

We've had some of those Milwaukee machines in our bodyshop for 6 years now. The early ones where the cord plugged into the handle were a pain as the cable kept breaking in that area. The newer type where they go in direct are much better.

We've had one of the new type for 4 years now, in almost constant use every working day, and apart from needing new brushes every few months it's been completely reliable. If you want something that's easy to handle, has plenty of power, and will last you a very long time, then you won't go far wrong with one of those. 

The only thing I miss compared to my own Mirka / Flex 3403 clone is that the speed can't be varied on the trigger, but the thumb wheel is in easy reach so not too much of an issue.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

sounds good. it's a bit cheaper than the makita unit, anyone know how it compares? i'm beginning to like the sound of it though, the trigger lock would be useful too. can i assume better build than the silverline?


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

I upgraded form the silverline to this and its really good for the money. Light, rugged and has a slow speed for jeweling.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/cleanyoucar-ep801-compact-rotary-polisher/ep801-compact-rotary-polisher/prod_854.html

Richard


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

I wouldn't buy a new one just for the sake of it, and some seem to actually prefer the bigger heavier machines. I personally don't, and our finishing guy that is normally wielding one of these for 8 hours a day certainly prefers a lighter unit :lol:

As for build quality, our valet bay have killed silverline and similar cheaper end machines within a month before now, but their Milwaukee's have lasted years. Make your own mind up on that one 

EDIT: By the way, the Milwaukee machine linked to above is EXACTLY the same as the Chicago CP8210, as listed on CYC (apart from the colour of course)


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

the CYC one looks interesting, certainly lighter. i always thought the silverline was an entry unit and i'm not a beginner anymore so wanted a machine that reflected that. something lighter and quieter is definately preferable, something with a trigger lock would be benificial but perhaps most important is the fact that the slowest speed on mine is 900rpm so something that goes down to 600rpm would be good for jewelling. if those 2 units are the same then why the price difference? they have different low rpm's for a start.

edit - just realise the 8210 is a different unit alltogether!


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

fethead said:


> I upgraded form the silverline to this and its really good for the money. Light, rugged and has a slow speed for jeweling.
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/cleanyoucar-ep801-compact-rotary-polisher/ep801-compact-rotary-polisher/prod_854.html
> 
> Richard


how is this one for noise? it has the lower rpm, trigger lock and is only 2kg so seems ok. it's just alot cheaper than everything else i've been looking at - not sure if that is a good or bad thing......


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

rsdan1984 said:


> how is this one for noise? it has the lower rpm, trigger lock and is only 2kg so seems ok. it's just alot cheaper than everything else i've been looking at - not sure if that is a good or bad thing......


I've never had an issue with noise, but I tend to listen to music. Protection for ears is advisable when polishing IMHO.
For the money it's really good, I recommend it if money is an issue. 
What budget do you have? Rupes an option for you? or Flex VRG!

Richard


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

would go up to £200 for the right machine.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

rsdan1984 said:


> would go up to £200 for the right machine.


Do you have backing plates, pads, polishes etc to go on it? Ooops...you already have a silverline so probably yes.

Richard


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

Lol yes. just looking to upgrade my machine to something mid range.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

rsdan1984 said:


> Lol yes. just looking to upgrade my machine to something mid range.


On price, the Shinemate would be mid range. CYC has good customer service, so peace of mind there.

Richard


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

What are you getting for your money with the more expensive units? The only other one catching my eyebis one of the flex ones but thats over £300.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

The EP801 genuinely is a very good machine, it's probably a bit quieter than a Milwaukee also. They are definitely a good step up from a Silverline.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks. i have already made my mind up about it, lol. cheap enough to go on the xmas list too. if it's quiet, has low rpm and is lighter that most then it ticks all my boxes!


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

decided to treat myself to the EP801, just put my order through! can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I had an ep801

I've recently upgraded to a rupes rotary £200, and it is much more balanced

But I would like the flex rotary next! That's the rolls Royce IMO


----------



## G3BML (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a brand new flex rotary that I'm looking to sell. It's comes with a bag and 2 backing plates. Bought it in June and I've never used it!


----------

